# student exchange



## dr.islamy (Oct 12, 2007)

hiii everybody
im a student of medical scool at annajah univ. in palestine in my 3rd year
first of all i hope to become one of the friends in the medical student world
to share our experiences 
then i d ask u about subject
that me be helpful for us
theres in our univ.and the internationa federation of medical student association IFMSA
a program for exchange student with other countries
specially in the summer course for various topics
either in basic sciences like bio,phys,anat,....
or in the clinical study in hospitals
but i realy dont know a bout the program from other countries and medical schools
to make this exchange for the student
sooo
if any1 intrested in this topic
either reply me or contct me on my messenger at
[email protected]



thx a lot

dr.ahmed bishawi


----------



## ammaryounas (Aug 22, 2011)

I am interested to study MD in your university. is it in english medium and what are the annual dues?


----------

